# Hubby was attacked by a Pit Bull!!



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Very viciously I may add.  :rofl:










As long as she is not French kissing him, I guess I'm OK with the "attack".  :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Rallhaus (May 17, 2011)

many pitbull are great pets, some are unpredictable
ours bit my 16 yo son in the face while it was sitting on his lap......

glad you have a good one.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

lol...he doesn't look like he's objecting! Those blues are so pretty!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

She is not ours, she belongs to a client. Very nice RESCUE girl.


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

I love pitties!!  If I hadn't gone the GSD route, I would have gotten one of them!! Or two!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Jax08 said:


> Those blues are so pretty!


Isn't she gorgeous?!! I LOVE her coloring. :wub:


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Very pretty. Grey animals are my favorite. 

I swear Sierra has pittie in her and not full Boxer. She is built just like this girl. I know her father was pure but the mother didn't look quite right and I didn't pay close attention because I was to focused on the 4 lb, 9 week old Boxer that was all bone and scabs.


----------



## mysweetkaos (Sep 20, 2011)

She is absolutely stunning!!! I almost didn't look at this, because I thought "oh great here we go again"......but then I remembered some SCH pictures you put up of the sweetest pit puppy and figured it was something cute!! Glad I looked:wub:


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

She's really pretty...she's all muscle but also very feminine at the sametime


----------



## Jamm (Nov 21, 2011)

Really gorgeous girl!


----------



## mharrisonjr26 (Feb 10, 2011)

The blue ones are so pretty I have a blue brindle. She looks like a friend of mines almost exactly he is almost entirely blue.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Great looking girl! Love her coat.... so nice and healthy.


----------



## ShatteringGlass (Jun 1, 2006)

clearly that dog is unpredictible! LOL


----------



## Chance&Reno (Feb 21, 2012)

BEAUTIFUL girl!  Pitties are one of my favorite breeds!


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

Beautiful girl!!! I love how you can really see the muscle definition in Pits. I'm sure Sasha has muscle, but it's covered by a ridiculous amount of fluffy fur lol!


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Rallhaus said:


> many pitbull are great pets, some are unpredictable
> ours bit my 16 yo son in the face while it was sitting on his lap......
> 
> glad you have a good one.


I know the others have left this alone, but I kind of can't...

That's not a PITBULL problem, thats a DOG problem. Any dog is capable of that, nothing to do with the breed. Its temperament and training.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Goodness look at the shine on her! What a beautiful dog!


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Attack, Attack, Attack!!!!! 

That's what those Pitties are all about!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

You know I wasn't going to get another pit but I've pretty much decided to get a female pit pup sometime this summer. My husband was the one who was really opposed to the idea because of the constant vigilance and stigma but hey, I saved his life so there's that. Plus I've realized that Havoc will never be an off leash, happy go lucky dog so why not.


----------



## GregK (Sep 4, 2006)

IDK, looks like a man eater to me.


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

GregK said:


> IDK, looks like a man eater to me.


 Gorgeous dog.


----------



## vom Eisenherz (Feb 13, 2012)

There is no shortage of Pits, but an extreme shortage of WELL BRED Pits, bred for proper temperament. I am going back and forth whether or not to allow a breeding to my male. I was trying to sample the waters and see how much interest I could get on these hypothetical pups. 2 of the best Pits I have ever known for conformation, weightpull, super super family/kids' pets. I bought the female for my bf with my male in mind, but it's just SOOO hard to think about breeding when there are so many homeless Pits. The trouble is, the way I see it, is there are so FEW good examples in mainstream ghetto breedings, that the responsible breeders who aren't breeding now are trying to do a good thing, but maybe we'd be better off breeding some good dogs to put out there for the public to see. I dunno. 

Sorry for rambling- this thread just reminded me so much of all I've been thinking about lately. They are just fantastic dogs. 

As to "unpredicatable" I can't leave that alone, either. They are simply STOIC and people fail to read them properly because they're not full of posturing behavior like most fearful/aggressive dogs/breeds. It's quite easy for someone with a trained eye WHO IS PAYING ATTENTION as they should. They will stand very still, or maybe flick an ear, slightly change their glance, tense up, etc. You have to pay attention and read your dog. Simply a management problem. The dog has been building for some time before they bite, and it's not the dog's fault that the signs were missed until that point.

That's a pretty girl, indeed. Color and size would lead me to wager she has a good bit of Staff blood in there, though w/out a black nose, they wouldn't register her as a Staff. Dumb standards.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

vom Eisenherz said:


> That's a pretty girl, indeed. Color and size would lead me to wager she has a good bit of Staff blood in there, though w/out a black nose, they wouldn't register her as a Staff. Dumb standards.


I thought her nose is black??? She is a rescue so who knows?? She has white on her feet too. :wub:


----------



## mysweetkaos (Sep 20, 2011)

I can't quit looking at her.....she is beautiful!!:wub:


----------



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

Ohhh nooo!!! LOL

She is so cute! Love her coloring!


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

She looks just like one that was in one of Rocket's earliest classes. That girl was GORGEOUS. Just stunning. Unfortunately, her owner, who rescued her, sat every class with her arms crossed, repeating over and over how "stubborn" the dog was and how everyone was "right", she'd never learn anything. The poor dog looked everywhere but the owner. I could feel the waves of resentment, disappointment and dislike across the room, so what in heck chance did the poor dog have? Bothered me for days after each class.


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

Wow!
Between the "vicious" pitbull attack and the "Evil Genius Circus Puppy"...I don't know how you folks do it.


----------



## Dejavu (Nov 11, 2010)

Vicious kissing attack!! My favorite kind of attacks. :wub:

So cute, thank you for sharing!!


----------



## vom Eisenherz (Feb 13, 2012)

My bad. I thought her nose was blue, also. Darker, but not black. Maybe it is black. Hard to tell from the pics. No matter, pretty girl at any rate;-) I have Pit Bulls, not AmStaffs, so please don't think I think the AKC standard for them is the be all, end all;-)


----------



## RedCrown (Feb 23, 2005)

blehmannwa said:


> You know I wasn't going to get another pit but I've pretty much decided to get a female pit pup sometime this summer. My husband was the one who was really opposed to the idea because of the constant vigilance and stigma but hey, I saved his life so there's that. Plus I've realized that Havoc will never be an off leash, happy go lucky dog so why not.


I hope that you aren't hoping to fill the off-leash void with a pit bull. As happy-go-lucky and amazing dogs that they can be, they should not be let off leash in a public place. They have breed tendencies that shouldn't be ignored. Even if they are the nicest dogs in the world, if something ever happened while they are off leash, the pit will be blamed and the public response will be damaging to the breed. For those that have the privileged of owning a pit bull, it must come with extra responsibility.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

RedCrown said:


> I hope that you aren't hoping to fill the off-leash void with a pit bull. As happy-go-lucky and amazing dogs that they can be, *they should not be let off leash in a public place*. They have *breed tendencies* that shouldn't be ignored. Even if they are the nicest dogs in the world, if something ever happened while they are off leash, the pit will be blamed and the public response will be damaging to the breed. For those that have the privileged of owning a pit bull, it must come with extra responsibility.


 
A "little" breed bias on your part, eh?

What do you think of GSD's? Any breed biases for them? Cane Corsa's?

Doberman's? (don't they turn on their owners?)

True for the owners undergoing extra scrutiny with a pit - same as it used to be with GSD's, Rotties and dobies! Because of breed bias!


----------



## RedCrown (Feb 23, 2005)

Codmaster, I've gone rounds with you before and I have no intention of doing it again. 

I have two pit bulls and I love them dearly. It's for the love of the breed and the wish to see them preserved and endure through this breed bias that their owners must be extra vigilant.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

RedCrown said:


> Codmaster, I've gone rounds with you before and I have no intention of doing it again.
> 
> I have two pit bulls and I love them dearly. It's for the love of the breed and the wish to see them preserved and endure through this breed bias that their owners must be extra vigilant.


*Rounds?* It is just great for you to love your dogs and their breed.


I also love my dog breed and would not like anyone to express any ridiculous accusations against the breed as a whole, although certainly some individual dogs do exhibit inappropriate aggrsssion, of course. Not the breed as a whole.

Breed bias and ignorance of the true facts are what often leads to BSL which any sensible owner is against.

Just another form of prejudice to me.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

NO pit bull (Am Staff?) should ever be off leash in public?

How would they ever compete in any dog sport like Agility, Obedience, ScH, Flyball, etc. etc.

Are you suggesting that NO pit bull should ever compete in any of these off leash sports?

WOW!


----------

